

Ask HN: How do make video like these? - gary4gar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVpbFMhOAwE
I am looking on how info, on how such videos are produced<p>* What software or tools are used?
* How much time does it take?
* Is it possible to learn this skill for software devs like me or its job best left to video professionals<p>basically, I want to create similar videos for showcasing my software products but don't know from where to start
======
phragg
Use After Effects, position the layers appropriately on each time interval.

See: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6p5nCrruB1M>

------
camz
I've done it before takes a lot of time and effort. It's easier to just get
someone from overseas to do it by hour.

------
elclanrs
You can do this with Blender and I'ts free.

